# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Mendimet e kota

## Mbreti_ILI

Ja disa poezi të shkruara nga unë Mbreti_ILI*MENDIMET E KOTA 

Sa keq e ndjej vetën , 
tash,në këtë moment! 
Nga mendimet e kota , 
dojnë t'më dalin mendtë. 

Mendime të panevojshme , 
mendime të harresës. 
Veq mendime të kota ,që mbysin , 
edhe atë fije të hollë ,të shpresës. 

Mendime dhe mendime , 
asgjë tjetër,s'kam në botë. 
E di se,nuk janë asgjë më tepër, 
përveq,se një veprim i kotë. 

Por ,kur mendoj t'iu dal në fund, 
mendimeve të kota. 
Ndoshta do të befasohesh,TI, 
e ndoshta edhe... tërë bota!!! 

Ah,mendime të kota , 
pse më gjetët mua?! 
E shihni edhe vetë ,që , 
unë nuk ju dua .

Shporruni,ju lutem, 
së paku veq një natë . 
Që,gjumin mos t'ma prishni, 
dhe të flej rehat.*

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

*MË MUNDON 


Më mundon përsëri,ajo, ËNDËRRA E VJETËR. 
Nuk e di a nuk gjeta ,apo 
nuk ekzistonte një tjetër. 
Por, e di se më mundon. 

Unë, as nuk desha të ëndërroj, 
se në to, nuk ka asgjë reale. 
Por thjeshtë ,më dërgonin papritmas, 
Në botën time, sentimentale. 

Ëndërrova të të takoj , 
Por jeta mori një kahje tjetër . 
Të shkrova edhe në internet , 
E ti, nuk shkrove asnjë letër. 

Ëndërrova apo ende ëndërroj 
Nuk ka më rëndësi. 
Veq që më mundon kjo ëndërr , 
E kam marrë në zili.*

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

*Të takova 

Të takova më në fund 
yll i jetës sime, 
mos u largo më, nga këtu, 
bëhu pjesë e jetës sime. 

Të takova edhe një herë, 
prandaj shikomë drejt në sy. 
Tregomë a shohin tjetër kënd në botë, 
përveq se TY. 

Nëse edhe kësaj here , 
nuk do të takoheshim, 
Nuk e di si do të përfundoja, 
kur do të bashkoheshim. 

Të takova pra,bindëm që , 
nuk jam në ëndërr. 
Më thuaj se si të thërras, 
shpirt apo në emër.*

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

*KUR TI MUNGON… 


Kur ti ,më mungon, në ëndrra… 
Të nesërmën ndihem, më mirë. 
Sepse nuk okupohem ,rreth ëndrrës, 
Ndihem , më i lirë. 

Kur ti ,më mungon 
Edhe në realitet , 
Atëherë jeta ime , 
Bëhet ferr ,në të vërtetë. 

Kur ti ,më mungon , 
Edhe atëherë kur s’dua. 
Filloj të besoj se, je, 
MOLLË E NDALUAR. 

Kur ti ,më mungon 
E kam shumë vështirë. 
Sepse thellë në zemër , 
E ndjej atë zbrazëtirë. 


Kur më mungon veq në ëndërr , 
gjithmonë të arsyetoj . 
Por në jetën e përditshme, 
Nuk mundem të përballoj .*

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

*Sikur... 

Sikur zemrën ,t'ma hiqnin, 
përsëri,Ty ,do të të doja, 
Sikur sytë ,t'mi vërbonin , 
përsëri ,ty ,do të shikonja. 

Sikur ,këmbët ,t'mi shkurtonin, 
në lagjen tënde, përsëri do të vinja. 
sikur trurin, t'ma shkatërronin, 
TI,do të ishe në mendimet e mia. 

Sikur duart ,t'mi shkurtonin, 
përsëri, për ty, do të shkruaj. 
Por , sikur të vdisja ,që sot , 
shpirti im për ty do të vuajë. 

Edhe veshët po t'mi shurdhonin, 
nuk do të bënin ndonjë dëm! 
Sepse, përsëri, do ta dëgjonja , 
çdokënd që shqipton emrin tënd, 

Edhe gojën ,po t'ma qepnin, 
emrin tënd ,do të mund ,ta them , 
Por edhe pa fjetur të më linin, 
në ëndrrat e mia e zë, atë vend. 

Por ,krejt këto i kisha mbijetuar , 
sikur, ta dija se do të vijsh. 
Do të mundohesha, të i thjeshtoj,edhe 
sikur, të ishin më rëndë, shumëfish!!!*

----------


## Agim Doçi

Mbreti ILI JE I MREKULLUESHËM. 
SA MIRË QË JE NGA GJILANI.
TË PËRQAFOJ VLLAZNISHT
AGIM DOCI

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

*Është kënaqësi të jesh pranë njërëzve si ju i nderuar .
Nuk thonë vallë rastësisht :
Njerëzit e mëdhënjë i lartësojnë të  tjerët?


Vëllazërimi na mban të gjallë
përndryshe ishim bërë përrallë 
nga popujt tjerë që na lakmojnë 
kur vëllazërinë tonë e shikojnë .

Kanë kërkuar ta dijnë fshehtësinë
Nuk iu treguam shekuj me radhë .
Por s'duhet tani të lejojmë 
që në fund të na bëjnë përrallë .

me respekt për ju ,
Mbreti_ILI.*

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

Në shpirt i thyer.... 

Në shpirt i thyer ,shkrova fjalë 
sepse në të vërtetë paskam harruar. 
Harrova se si është të jesh i lumtur. 
tërë kohën ,i humbur, paskam qëndruar. 

Në shpirt i thyer ,mendova, 
mendimet,nuk janë punë e madhe. 
Shikimet e një nate të ftohtë, 
A ishin vetëm shikime, lozonjare??! 

Në shpirt i thyer,u mundova 
të ngazëllehem,të ngritem në këmbë. 
Por si duket vonë, u kthjellova, 
u zgjova nga ,ai gjumë i rëndë. 

Në shpirt i thyer ,mësova, 
se çdo gjë që ,vjen e shkon,gëzohu!. 
Problemeve më të mëdha ,buzëqeshur, 
i papërkulur,të qëndrosh,mundohu! 

Në shpirt i thyer,durova, 
se një ditë, do të bëhet ,më mirë. 
Sepse gjithmonë mendova se ekziston, 
diku,edhe një shpirt i mirë. 

Në shpirt i thyer,mbijetova, 
kurse tash ,qiellin ta arrij, përpiqem . 
Porse për atë që e çmoj ,shkruaj, 
për miqësinë e saj, digjem.

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

*Nëse... 

Nëse e do shpirtin tim,merre, 
vetëm ,atë nostalgji ,mos e ndjej! 
Sepse,kur lexoj se, ëndërrat, të mundojnë, 
edhe zemra ime ,do të shpërthejë. 

Nëse,i do,merri sytë e mi, 
Prishtinën,anekënd shiko. 
Do të kthehen ato kohëra,të jesh e lumtur, 
këtë kurrë, mos e harro . 

Vetëm ,bëhu e fortë ,studio dhe puno! 
Mundohu në mëngjes me u buzëqeshë. 
Në natën e kaluar,mos mendo , 
më e lumtur do të jesh. 

Këto ,nuk i them rastësisht, 
se e di si është, ajo ndjenjë. 
Porse ,duhet të mbijetosh, 
kjo është formula, për këtë jetë.*

----------


## Toni_GjilanCity

MBRETI ILI te pershendes vella
je i merituar

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

*Më fal.....!!!! 

Më fal ,lartmadhëri, 
sa herë që, mendova vdekjën. 
Më se pari e deshta aq shumë , 
Kurse tash ia Fali , jetën. 

Më fal ,lartmadhëri, 
që, kjo më shkon ndërmend. 
Nuk dua ti pengoj asaj , 
në këtë apo tjetër vend. 

Më fal, të lutem ,që 
nuk mund të përmbahem. 
Por tash duhet të vij atje, 
ku dhimbjet me ty ndahen. 

Më falni, edhe ju ,o miq, 
që nuk do të ju shkruaj. 
Më falni se po shkoj pa lamtumirë , 
por ,as ti, këtë , mos e thuaj. 

Nuk dua të jetë kështu, 
por kështu po ndodhë . 
Nga kjo monotoni e pakuptimtë , 
qëmoti jam lodhë. 

Ti e din ,se ajo, nuk ka faj, 
Mos e zhgënje, në asnjë pjesë të jetës. 
Mos e lër ta kuptojë , 
as arsyen e kësaj ,vdekjes. 

Më fal, lartmadhëri , 
që nganjëherë i pengova. 
Por ,mos ta kuptojë , 
sa shumë e dashurova. 

Më fal që të thashë , 
Kur ti e din më mirë. 
Por nuk dua që,ta kuptojë, 
pse e kisha ,aq vështirë!?*

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

*LUTJA... 

Ndihmo ,zot ,si më ke ndihmuar, 
që asaj t'ia them një fjalë. 
ti tregoj se sa e cmoj. 
Ti ,e din o Zot, se je i madh. 

Kur nuk shoh letër nga ajo, 
më duket se kalon plot një shekull. 
Porse fjalët që mi ka shkruar , 
thellë në mendje më kanë mbetur. 

Më ndihmo ,Zot ,që njëherë, ta takoj, 
pastaj,t'ia them asaj drejtpërdrejt. 
Se edhe besoj se do t'më kuptojë, 
se ,pse vetën e quajta "Mbret". 

Kur ,ta marrë malli ,për vendlindje, 
sytë e mi ,o zot, dërgoja. 
Sepse e di që malli im nuk shuhej, 
atëherë ,kur rrugëve të Francës ,kalëroja. 

E din ti,si isha unë , 
Kur të gjithë ,më mungonin, 
Por të lutem, zot, ndihmoi, 
dhe suksesin le ta korrin. 

Nëse ndjehet, ndonjëherë, e vetmuar, 
Thuaja ,o Zot, me mua ta ndajë. 
Sepse gëzimi i saj ,më gëzon, 
kurse malli i saj ,më është mallë. 

Për fund ,o zot ,të qofsha falë, 
Falma, vetëm një yll të madh. 
Që përmes tij të më dëgjojë , 
kur dua t'a dëgjojë, ajo, çdo fjalë.*

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

*Për TY!! 

E nga ana ime ,mirëkuptimi im 
për ty ,ska për t’u ndalur. 
Pa marrë parasysh ,se çka do të vendosësh 
Unë gjithnjë kam për të falur. 

Ndoshta ,kur të jam i shurdhër , 
Do të mundohesh t’më pëshpërisësh 
Por atëherë engjulli im 
Edhe në gjumë do të më ikësh. 

E di që fjalët që t’i kam thënë 
Nuk patën peshën e duhur 
Porse ti e din mirë, 
Se n'çdo pore të jetës të kam futur. 

E di që një ditë do të vdes 
Do t’më mbysë malli për ty 
Por ,kur të vdes ,me këtë mallë 
Nuk do të shohin më këta sy. 

E di që unë duhet ta them , 
Fjalën e bukur ,atë që ti e çmon 
Por kam frikë se do t’më ikësh 
E këtë zemra nuk e duron. 

Do të duhet edhe një jetë 
Ta jetoj ,e të mos vdes 
Se zemra ime veç,për ty rreh. 
Kurse pa ty nuk dua të mbes. 

Nëse fjalët që t’i kam thënë , 
Të gënjyen apo ti nuk u besove . 
Mund të them ,shpirti im 
Se shumë keq u mashtrove. 

Të gjitha ishin të vërteta, 
Sepse desha të tregoj 
Se më shumë se gjithkujt këtu 
Unë veq ty ,mundem, të besoj.*

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

*Kur shoh nga Ti... 

Kur shoh ,nga ti ,ndonjë poezi, 
më jep inspirim , shkruaj edhe unë. 
Qoftë edhe një varg që e shkruan, 
për mua, do të thotë shumë. 

Kur shoh ,nga ti , 
poezi me plot, optimizëm,gjallëri. 
Më jep aq fuqi të ndjehem gjallë 
edhe qiellin ,shpresoj t'a arrij. 

Kur shoh nga ti ,mallë e dhimbje, 
dëshiroj të jem më ty . 
Ta ndajmë së bashku ,më lehtë do ta kesh , 
do ta largoja ,atë mërzi, disi!!. 

Kur shoh ,nga ti ,letër , 
ooo Zot, sa shumë gëzohem . 
Se më duket se vjen këtu afër , 
por, nëse shkon ,përmallohem .. 

Kur shoh nga ti diçka , 
ka aq shumë vlerë .. 
Se çfarë fuqie i jep nuk kuptoj 
edhe lapsit tim ,të mjerë. 

Kur shoh nga ti një fjalë 
atëherë ,jo që dua të vdes . 
Por fjalën ,Lamtumirë , 
kurrë nuk e pres!!!*

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

*Sa shumë mungon 

Sa shumë mungon ,fjala e saj , 
iku dhe ,as adresë ,nuk la. 
Më ngushëllonte, në çdo mëngjes, 
por tash ,as ngushëllim,nuk ka. 

Sa shumë mungojnë ,ato fjalë , 
që shkruheshin,veç nga ajo. 
Me miket e saj,të alfabetit, 
tregonte ,sa shumë i do,ato. 

Sa shumë ,më mungojnë , 
Athua ,a do të kthehet?? 
Çka bëra, kësaj here , 
që ,zemra ,asaj t'i thehet?!!! 

Tash jam, i pashpresë, 
dhe nuk ngushëllohem dot. 
Çdo gjë ,që, do ta shkruaja tash, 
do të jetë, e tëra e Kotë. 

Prandaj, nëse nuk kthehet , 
më dëgjoni ,o miqtë e tjerë! 
Mos pritni të shkruaj,unë, 
sepse nuk do të kanë vlerë. 

Vargjet e fundit ,i drejtohem asaj: 
Kthehu ,mos më lër ,të vuaj. 
Nëse diku gabova ,tregomë ,ta përmirësoj, 
vetëm ,kthehu ,dhe ...shkruaj!*

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

*MOS IK MOS SHKO ! 

Mos shko,mos ik, 
të lutem, përsëri!! 
Nëse,kësaj here,do të shkosh 
do të ma bësh,zemrën ,HI. 

Mos më ik, kur të thërras , 
edhe nëse, nuk më beson , 
Mos shko atje ku ishe , 
por,zemrën tënde dëgjo! 

Nëse të kanë gënjyer 
nuk ka dert ,ka kohë . 
Por, ta dish se, vetëm shikimi yt 
shpirtin tim mundet, t'ma ngrohë. 

Nëse të thërras edhe nje herë 
mbylli sytë dhe pranë më ke. 
Mundohu t'më kuptosh,pyete vetën 
se,në mua ,besim a ke?? 

Mos IK ,ishte ajo fjalë 
që dikur e ke dëgjuar. 
Mos SHKO, ishte fjala tjetër 
që nga gjumi të ka zgjuar. 

Prandaj nëse shkon 
edhe këtë herë . 
Unë do të vdes po 
në këtë verë.*

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

*Kujt , t'i lutem tash ??? 

Kujt , t'i lutem tash që ,
të më ndihmojë ? 
As fjalët mos të na mungojnë 
kur ty të takoj. 

E luta qiellin ,më dha një shpresë, 
E luta diellin ,më dha ngrohtësinë . 
E luta Tokën ,më dha vetëbesimin , 
E luta Ujin ,më dha dlirësinë. 

I luta engjujt,edhe ata shpresojnë 
se lutjet e mia, një ditë , 
do të kanë kohë ,t'i shqyrtojnë . 

Kujt t'i lutem tash ? 
Kush do t'më kuptojë? 
Kush do të ma zgjasë dorën , 
cili, do t'më ndihmojë? 

Gjithçka që deshta në këtë jetë , 
ishe ti dhe veç ti mbete . 
Kur më duhesh më së shumti , 
pyes veten : KU U TRETE??? 

E luta edhe njëherë ,Zotin 
që të më ndihmojë ,e pres! 
Nëse, nuk më bashkon ,me TY . 
Le të më bëjë menjëherë, të vdes.*

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

*Thirrje të kota 

Thirra dje, thirra sot ,por , 
dikush tjetër ,e kapi, atë telefon. 
Pyes ,pse ,o zot ,të lutem, 
as në fat, nuk më ndihmon??? 

Desha t'i them, sa shumë, e dua 
dhe ta pyes:A e don ndokënd ? 
Por, përsëri ,fati s'më buzëqeshi 
dhe tërë ditën ,nuk zura vend. 

Pse nuk ndodhi ,vetëm njëherë, 
që,ajo,të më thërasë? 
Atëherë do ta kuptonte ,se për të, 
zemra ime ,don me plasë. 

Përsëri ,dezorientohem, 
thellë e ndjej vetëm ,një shpresë. 
Të provoj ,përsëri ,telefonin 
ditën e ardhshme ,në mëngjes. 

Ndoshta një ditë ,për dore, më shkon, 
që ,veç njëherë me ty, të bisedoj. 
Do të tregoj atëherë, të gjitha dhe 
do të lutem, të më kuptosh .*

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

*Më mallëngjeve... 

Më mallëngjeve ,mbrëmë ,pa masë 
Kur lexova,se të kam lënduar. 
Edhe më rëndë për mua ishte,se, 
në emrin tim, të kanë rënduar. 

Ndoshta ,TI, më ke kërkuar, 
Në çdo kohë,e në çdo vend, 
Por ,unë ,si mund ta dija? 
Kur të kam ngatërruar ,me tjetërkend. 

Sikur, mbrëmë ,atë mallë që ndjeva, 
nuk mbaj mend, ndonjë natë,tjetër . 
Po t'mos ishte aq natë e madhe , 
ndoshta do të bëja ndonjë vepër. 

Tash e di, sa je hidhëruar, 
prandaj, mbeta, pa asnjë koment. 
Nëse, ndonjëherë, do t'më falësh, 
do t'më gjesh ,në t'njejtin vend. 

Tash do të shkoj ,diku,të pres, 
derisa, mua , më vijë përgjegjja. 
Nëse deri atëherë,unë vdes, 
mos të vrasë ,ty ,ndërgjegja.*

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

*LULEN E SHTRENJTË 


Lulen më të shtrenjtë ,për ty, e fitova, 
por për ty nuk vlen ajo fare. 
Si munde të lutem ,të më provokosh? 
Pse bëhesh aq Lozonjare,të gjitha t'i kuptosh?? 

Nëse të duhet shpirti im , 
Kërkoje ,dhe do të ta dërgoj në zarf. 
Por mos më provoko,të lutem 
Se digjem si zjarr. 

Nëse të duhet më shumë , 
që të më besosh. 
Thuajmë,mos më vrit me fjalë,anash 
se, zemrën, do t'ma shkrumosh. 

Nuk do ta dua ndonjë tjetër, 
Por, nuk dua, veq një kujtim të mbes. 
Prandaj mos më ik,mos i beso të tjerëve 
sepse pa të parë ty,nuk mundem as të vdes. 

Kur ta marrësh lulen ,që ty ta dërgoj 
Mos e ujis fare, le të thahet . 
Ma lehtë do t'a kesh që t'më harrosh, 
nuk dua ,për shkak timin, ti të ndahesh. 

Por, nëse, me të vërtetë ,ke harruar, 
se unë një përgjigje po e pres. 
Të lutem ,bëje ,mos ngurro. 
Dhe në qetësi do të vdes. 

A do të jesh e lumtur,të tjerët a i gëzon? 
Vetëm më trego ,mos kij mëshirë, 
Do të vdes ,dhe nuk ka lidhje ku do të shkoj , 
në dritë apo errësirë.*

----------

